# ISO uses for dried cranberries



## whole milk (Jan 6, 2009)

I was at Costco a while back and bought a huge bag of dried cranberries.  Unfortunaly, I didn't read the package carefully because they're sweetened and I'm not fond of eating (raw) sweatened cranberries.  Any suggestions for what I can do with them?  

Cheers,


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 6, 2009)

I make biscotti's with dried cranberries and pistachio's and I buy mine at Costco or SAMS club for that. 

I also use them in salads to add a burst of sweetness. 

If you like to make sweet chutneys, you can use them in chutneys as well.  You will have to rehydrate them before you use them.  You can add them to some orange juice, season it with a little chili powder, cumin powder, sugar, salt and let it all cook it down until it's thick.  It's a good accompainement with Indian food especially dal and rice.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2009)

If you like couscous, add some to that along with some pine nuts or almonds makes a great tasting side.

Kadesma


----------



## whole milk (Jan 6, 2009)

I LOVE Indian food -- I'm going to try that.  

Would that become a sweet couscous?  That sounds really interesting, what would it go with?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2009)

whole milk said:


> I LOVE Indian food -- I'm going to try that.
> 
> Would that become a sweet couscous?  That sounds really interesting, what would it go with?


I don't put that much in there so NO it isn't a "sweet" dish I serve this withfried chicken, it's good with pork tenderloin, just about anything...
I don't think I said anything but I love to add cilantro and mint to it at times or flat leaf parsley it gives it an other great  taste.

kadesma


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

You can bake with them--add them to quick breads or challahs instead of raisins, even in oatmeal cookies. Wherever there is a chopped dried fruit, you can usually substitute them.

I love them in salads with toasted sliced almonds.

I love them added to oatmeal in the morning. I add them as I am cooking the oatmeal.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 13, 2009)

I carry "trail mix" in my sack made with various dried fruit, nuts and cereals.  Sweetened dried cranberries, cashews and cheerios happened to be yesterdays mix.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 13, 2009)

have done all of the above, specially love in salad with crispy wonton strips. and a sesame seed dressing. yum


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 13, 2009)

Use the for stuffed porkchops.  

Make the stuffing and add the cranberries at the last to plump up. Then stuff your chops and bake.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 13, 2009)

All these suggestions sound wonderful.  -- especially the pork chops!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 13, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> All these suggestions sound wonderful.  -- especially the pork chops!


 

Thanks! It is one of my favorite recipes, specially in the fall and winter.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 13, 2009)

Mix some of them in with some goat cheese and stuff boneless chicken breasts....Deelish!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 13, 2009)

*I always add a handful to my oatmeal in the morning, along with brown sugar, cream, and cinnamon.  The cranberries really make a difference.
I also make orange/cranberry biscotti with pistachios.  Great addition since cranberries and oranges are a natural combination.

Adding dried cranberries to a spinach salad along with thinly sliced apples, pecans or walnuts, mandarin orange slices and poppyseed dressing is absolutely terrific. *


----------



## Toots (Jan 13, 2009)

Dried cranberries are great in salads.   Throw them on top of some mixed greens, drizzle with balsamic and sprinkle some goat cheese on top and you've got a nice salad.  I also use dried cranberries in oatmeal cookies and I also recently made a cranberry, ginger and white chocolate cookie that was awesome.

I also liked dried cranberries chopped and put in chicken salad.  
Sprinkle some on your cereal or oatmeal. 

Add some to a smoothie.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 13, 2009)

Toots said:


> Dried cranberries are great in salads.   Throw them on top of some mixed greens, drizzle with balsamic and sprinkle some goat cheese on top and you've got a nice salad.  I also use dried cranberries in oatmeal cookies and I also recently made a cranberry, ginger and white chocolate cookie that was awesome.
> 
> I also liked dried cranberries chopped and put in chicken salad.
> Sprinkle some on your cereal or oatmeal.
> ...



*How could I have forgotten about the oatmeal cookies and chicken salad?  I just posted my recipe on another thread.  

I substitute cranberries for the raisins in oatmeal cookies.  Much, much better. *


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2009)

Like kadesma, I use them in couscous.  I also like to use them in stuffing for Cornish hens, along with the bread cubes, pineapple and coconut.  Really tasty.


----------



## discost3w (Jan 14, 2009)

whole milk said:


> I was at Costco a while back and bought a huge bag of dried cranberries.  Unfortunaly, I didn't read the package carefully because they're sweetened and I'm not fond of eating (raw) sweatened cranberries.  Any suggestions for what I can do with them?
> 
> Cheers,



I saw my boss put some on meat and sauce with vegetables. I can't tell which kind of meat and sauce it was, but maybe someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 14, 2009)

Strawberry-Cranberry relish with some soft mild cheese and pastry!  Just rehydrate the cranberries and add some fresh or frozen strawberries with the crans to a blender along with some lemon (or lime) juice and a little white wine and mint.  Awesome!

Or you can make a cream reduction and add the crans to the cream along with some salt, pepper and liquor (cognac or grand marnier are my favs.)  Serve the sauce with chicken, pork, duck, or venison.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 22, 2009)

I used them in sausage, cornbread stuffing for chicken and turkey.


----------



## HMGgal (Jan 22, 2009)

All of those uses are so yummy that your ginormous bag may be gone by now (I've bought those same bags from Costco, as well). I saw a recipe in my Cooking Light book that uses them in rice krispie treats along with toasted pumpkin seeds. 1/4 cup of butter in the whole 9x13 pan, and if you like those retro desserts, it will kill a cup o' those cranberries for you! I made some the other day and everyone from husband on down to grandson loved them. They are gone.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually, I quickly made the cranberry chuttney posted early on -- YUM!  I even grew to like the sweetened dried cranberries and ate a good bunch of them on their own. 

I will be buying more...


----------



## bookworm (Jan 22, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Mix some of them in with some goat cheese and stuff boneless chicken breasts....Deelish!


 Wow, that sounds good!   *adds items to grocery list...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken curry, poultry stuffing, red wine pan sauces, biscotti or scones, mixed with sauteed brussels sprouts.

I have to try the chicken salad idea.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 22, 2009)

If you don't like to eat it raw, like in salad or cereal, you can always use them in baking like cookies, muffins, bread pudding. Their natural sweetness adds to the taste of the baked goods 

~Saraaa


----------

